# Coconut water for baby?



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

How bad is it, compared to juice? He won't touch water, and I really don't want to put formula in his sippy or straw cups - clean up is nasty. He's shown he knows how to use a straw by demanding a drink of my CW the other day, and then asking for more.

This isn't something that he'd be getting a whole lot of, but I would like to encourage him to drink from his cups a bit more (right now they're just toys). I'm just not sure nutritionally speaking if it's as bad as juice for him, or somewhere in between.

Oh, and for those that are interested, I did find a CW that tastes like fresh finally. Unfortunately it's packed in glass and about $2 for a single serve bottle.


----------



## kjbrown92 (Dec 13, 2007)

You could think of it as gatorade, since it's that kind of electrolyte drink. I keep it around in case any of the kids are sick and need rehydration. I don't know how good it is to drink all the time though.

Why don't you just put water or ice water in his sippy cup? That's pretty benign (and easy clean up too!).


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kjbrown92* 
Why don't you just put water or ice water in his sippy cup? That's pretty benign (and easy clean up too!).

Yeah, I kinda left that part out, huh?









As soon as he realizes it's water he spits it out and won't drink any more. But he went back for more of the CW.


----------



## kjbrown92 (Dec 13, 2007)

my kids liked ice water because it rattled around so it was more fun than just plain water. I just don't know if a lot of the coconut water is bad. What is it high in - potassium? Can you get too much?


----------



## tatsu15 (Dec 18, 2009)

My toddler loves coconut water! She started drinking it at around 18 months and I let my younger 13 month old sip it. Just remember all things in moderation is key.


----------



## Lilygoose (Oct 27, 2009)

My DD went through a phase where she wouldn't drink water. And cow's milk makes her stuffy leading to ear infections and she's allergic to soy, so we were really limited on beverages (not a fan of rice milk). She does get some hemp milk, but its expensive so she can't drink it throughout the day and I did not want to give her that much juice. She was previously getting one sippy of juice a day. So we pour a little bit of juice, maybe an inch or so in her water and that made the difference. Now she will drink water, as well, so she gets much more of that.


----------



## nukuspot (May 10, 2007)

Why do you think it would be bad? Too high in sugars? DD loves CW. Sometime I give it to her (watered down) in her sippy cup for a treat. We don't do juice but I think it's much better than high fructose fruit juices, KWIM? When we were vacationing in HI I let her drink it straight from the tetra pack for the electrolytes since it was so hot outside.

I am very, very interested in the CW you mention that tastes fresh and in glass...Tell me!


----------



## angelachristin (Apr 13, 2007)

I think it would be very good for them, much better than juice. I have given my 9 month old some, but I just buy the coconuts and get it straight out of them. cheaper that way too, I buy a case of coconuts (9 in the case) for $15 at Whole Foods.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nukuspot* 
I am very, very interested in the CW you mention that tastes fresh and in glass...Tell me!

It's by Taste Nirvana

And yes, the concern was the sugars in it. I decided not to stress on it, and to continue to offer water with CW being an occasional treat. I'm more comfortable offering that than even 100% fruit juice anyway.


----------



## organicmidwestmama (Apr 27, 2009)

it has less sugars then juice of other types, this one- http://www.onenaturalexperience.com/, has 14 grams sugar per 11 oz, vs. say apple juice- http://www.rwknudsenfamily.com/produ...ic_apple_juice which has over 40 grams sugar in the same amount of liquid! still, if it were me i might water the coconut water down a bit.


----------

